# SPEARFISHING ON THE HOLY SPEAR-IT STAURDAY 4/19



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Went with Kevin, Holy Spear-It saturday, he had 3 Marines, one more Marine Officer, (FlyingFisher, Josh), Brandy, and me with him. 

The ride wasn't as bad as we thought it would me to the Massachusettes, but we made it there.

All three of the young marines, one being his first time EVER on the open sea, helped the spearishing remendously by chumming big time. I saw pepperini, black olives, italian sausage, and all sorts of good ingredients from the 3 full time chummers:sick

The viz was about 60 feet, and it was a great dive. Josh got him a nice scamp, and Brandy got him a nice AJ. I almost got me a $20,000 fine as I lined up on a great trophy grouper....that turned out to be a Kosher one! I think Kevin woulda been a lil pissed if I brought him up to the boat.:withstupid

Well...the chumming continued, wich brought a fat cobia by the boat, to show himself. We loaded 2 guns up right away, and scanned the water. Nothin.

Then I am looking in the water, and I see this beautiful bunch of torquiose and green color. I ask "what diver do we have in the water? I thought everyone was in the boat?"

Kevin explodes like a prison riot grabbing a mask and gun and chumpin overboard. Last words I heard was "that aint no diver...thats dolphin!"

So THATS what they look like!:doh Hee hee....well, he fires off a shot at em, but they was a lil to quick...(I may have had the safety on the gun??? sorry Kevin) and meanwhile the cobe makes himself known again. Unfortunately the efforts of the good Captain did not produce a cobia, or mahi mahi.

However, he did take a quick dive....and came up with a beautiful, 20 pound on the dot Almaco Jack!!!

The fun part was, with my wetsuit folded down around my waist, while uncocking the gun with the butt rested on my waist, the dang wetsuit slipped, and let the gun butt slip off my waist. Now I am pretty good with physics, and fully well understand the laws of motion and such....namely..."for every action there is an opisite and *equal *reaction." 

Now...the way this rtelates to my predicement, is...just as hard as the band can sling that shaft straight foward, it can also sling the entire gun straight back Well...thats just how it happened, the gun shoots straight back to the side of me while I am holding the band, and runs that shaft straight acoss one of my knukles and other fingers. Them little notches in the shaft tend to be sharp as heck (This is not my first time losing copius amounts of skin to the notches in a shaft).

When the exitement of that was over, it was cool to be able to look at your own knuckle bone were the skin has folded up and slit to the bone! Fortunately for me...it seemed to have severed all nerve endings, so I felt no pain, and still got a second dive in.

We headed to the next spot, and Kevin, Josh and me dropped in. Kevin dropped first, and by the time we caught up with him....ohh...about 10 seconds later, he already had one on the end of his shaft! Saw a legal grouper, (I was hopin for a fat AJ, and I turned to start to point it out to Josh if he wanted it, but he had already swung his gun up. Unfortuantly, the grouper swung faster, and dodged death.

We saw insane amounts of snappers, but only one fat AJ (plenty of shorts), about 40 pounds. He was on the other side of Kevin while he was stringin his fish, and I just couldnt get a shot off at the distance I was. Saw a big fat friendly bull redfish also in the sand, right by us. Almost shot him head on cuz I couldnt see the scales, and from the front he looked just like a fat AJ! when he turned slightly, saw the scales.

Sooo...I again did not shoot any, But Kevin, as usual kick some but, and Brandy, and Josh scored. Still...I don't care...I had a heck of a good day out there, and Kevins boat rides great, and we had a great time! Plus...I think he felt sorry for me, he gave me his fish, (said he has too much already....:moon)and Brandy gave me his AJ! :hungry

And if anybody cares...my finger is healing nicely. Still hasnt closed up yet, but it is showing signs of impovement!

Heres the pics of htere catch!!

Thanx Kevin!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Great report..I worked at Daybreak and saw Mr. Trussler bring back some great catches over the last year..even a bunch of Spiney lobster and bugs(shovelhead? lobster i think)..He is a great dive captain and i look forward to seeing many more good reports..


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice report Clay-doh, those are some nice fish.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i tried all week to find someone going out to do some spearing but had no luck. glad you guys got out on the water and were able to shoot some fish. nice aj josh. anotherr scamp for the books as well. sorry i couldn't make it out with you guys earlier in the week kevin. look forward to next time.no fish clay, what the hell, i thought you got you're mojo back. I got faith in you bro.at least you were shooting something.looking forward to the vid

Sniper spear-it


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

It was a great day to be on the water! The vis is getting better all the time. And Clay kept me in stiches all day long.Nice to finally dive with Brandy and Josh also. Look forward to doing it again.

Clay gave a pretty accurate description of the day as well. Thanks Clay..I can never remember to bring the still camera.:banghead

And for those of you that read this about the "Massachusetts" that is code for "we aint tellin ya were we went!"


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, you forgot to mention me making out with the jellyfish! That thing jacked me up six ways to Sunday! My face looks like I've got some crap growing on it, and to top it off I've had to wear my oxygen mask these past few days! Oh well, I got a fatty scamp outta the deal. I will be connecting with a nice gag one of these days. It was great getting out there with you guys again. Looking forward to the future dives.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, Josh, and everyone,

I am glad someone is out enjoying the water while I work my ass off traveling all over the east coast. (In Norfolk, VA right now) This sucks. But I am living through the reports on here. Looks like it was a good day. I know the chumming part of the trips all to well unfortunately. I have learned that I can't eat much of anything before going out. Everytime that I eat a good breakfast, it always just comes back up. I don't know why I have started to chum more often recently, but I used to have great sea legs.

Look forward to getting back underwater with some of you guys again soon. Hopefully, I'll be in town next weekend (4/3), and can set up a trip. I need to run the boat and if it's nice, will probably try and get my boat out that weekend.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

John are you still working on base? You've been travelling a lot lately, I remember hearing you talking about getting a road job last time we were out.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report. Sorry about the boo boo.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tis only a flesh wound Jody!!!

Josh, I forgot all about you playin suck face with that jelly! you looked like someone had punched you in the mouth! He got you pretty good.

Scuba junky weres a thin lil hoody, even in the summer, Now I think I know why.

John...all I can say is....sucks to be you! We have had some great weather man! Hurry back and get wet!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (4/23/2008)*John are you still working on base? You've been travelling a lot lately, I remember hearing you talking about getting a road job last time we were out.


Still working on base. Just got put on another project. Life/work sucks right now.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job. You are still a douche bag though, hahaha!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Bout time you poke yer head outta yer gopher hole Zodiac!!

You still here in the states?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry for the late post.

Had a great time with everyone. Kevins boat is an awsome dive platform! Kevin was a fish whore as always.

Knotcould have never put enough chum in the water to bring in the mahi. The marines were real troopers. F you clay for not inviting me this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I called you first you big dummy! "Nooooo...I cant...I'm goin cave diving this weekend...."....

You sure yer drink and dive aprty aint actually on the weekend yer goin cave divin?????:letsdrink


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/25/2008)*Bout time you poke yer head outta yer gopher hole Zodiac!!
> 
> You still here in the states?




No, I've been in Iraq for about 3 weeks now. The forum is blocked on the server here except for the first hour I am at work.


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice report.. too bad you didn't get on those mahi.... I've always wanted one of those.


----------

